# Icône Real Player à la place d'Applications



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2002)

Hello, après avoir installé RealPlayer 8 (reader), l'icône du dossier "Applications (Mac OS 9)" a changé pour l'icône Real Player. Sans me demander la vilaine... Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à m'en défaire en passant par "Pomme i". L'icône ne bouge pas. Quelqu'un aurrait une solution ? Merci


----------



## roro (3 Janvier 2002)

lis les infos du dossier "applications". Sélectionne l'icone dans la fenetre "infos", et dans le menu édition, choisis "couper". Si ton ancienne icone réapparait, c'est bon. Sinon, tu peux aussi démarrer en reconstruisant le bureau (pomme et option pendant le démarrage)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2002)

Merci RORO
mais le problème vient du ait que couper est grisé dans la page info lorsqu'on selectionne l'icône indésirable ! Strange non ?


----------



## roro (4 Janvier 2002)

bizarre effectivement. Et en reconstruisant le bureau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Reconstruction du bureau, zapage de PRAM, réinstallation de deux systèmes avec mises à jours. L'icône est scotchée grave... Que faire ? A part mise à zéro du disque ? Pas très drôle.


----------



## LCT (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacHouis:
*Reconstruction du bureau, zapage de PRAM, réinstallation de deux systèmes avec mises à jours. L'icône est scotchée grave... Que faire ? A part mise à zéro du disque ? Pas très drôle.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avant den arriver à de telles extrémités, créez un nouveau dossier «Applications (Mac OS 9)» sur le bureau.
Glissez dedans tous les éléments se trouvant dans votre dossier dorigine «Applications (Mac OS 9)».
Virez le dossier dorigine à la corbeille et mettez à la place le nouveau dossier.
Vous pouvez également supprimer quelques icônes indésirables à laide de FileBuddy si vous en disposez.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

Bravo... Que talent ! Le nouveau dossier a repris l'apparence d'origine. MERCI et bonne année, pardon bon 7 Janvier.


----------

